# buying pet frogs in ireland?



## Alex (31 Jul 2008)

i was on a recent holiday to portugal recently. while there i visited a pet shop and noticed frogs for sale. i have always loved frogs and would love to own one as a pet yet on all of my travels around ireland i have never seen this. does anyone know of a pet store in dublin that sells frogs? thanks.


----------



## Ash 22 (31 Jul 2008)

I would like them too but would they not disappear if they were left out in the garden.


----------



## eileen alana (31 Jul 2008)

If you go to a bog or marshland you can pick them up for free but really why would you want to do this, these creatures need to be in their natural habitat and would probably die if kept in a home environment.


----------



## paddi22 (31 Jul 2008)

My brother has a couple of tree frogs he got in the pet shop in parnell st. They feed on live crickets and he keeps them in a big tank.


----------



## Ciaraella (31 Jul 2008)

As far as i know it's illegal to remove frog spawn from the wild in Ireland, but i had a friend who's pond was choked with frog spawn so we took some to our new pond. Now we can't cut the grass for the next while because there's dozens of little frogs hopping about! maybe try putting a small pond in your garden and you might get a few wild ones taking a fancy to it.


----------



## DavyJones (31 Jul 2008)

Ciaraella said:


> As far as i know it's illegal to remove frog spawn from the wild in Ireland, but i had a friend who's pond was choked with frog spawn so we took some to our new pond. Now we can't cut the grass for the next while because there's dozens of little frogs hopping about! maybe try putting a small pond in your garden and you might get a few wild ones taking a fancy to it.



You don't want the frog police hopping up to your door. As a kid in primary school we used to go out and get the spawn and stick it into a fish tank. It was amazing watching them grow through their stages. Can't say I'd like one as a pet though.


----------



## Ciaraella (31 Jul 2008)

They're fascinating to watch growing, myself and my boyfriend come home from work and straight out to the pond to see the latest developments! We fed them the floating fish food sticks when they were tadpoles and they'd go crazy for them. Now there's only the heron to worry about....


----------



## z105 (31 Jul 2008)

> As far as i know it's illegal to remove frog spawn from the wild in Ireland



It is indeed, under the Wildlife Act 1976


----------



## FredBloggs (1 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> . As a kid in primary school we used to go out and get the spawn and stick it into a fish tank. It was amazing watching them grow through their stages.


 

I liked the bit when you got to disect them


----------



## rmelly (1 Aug 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> I liked the bit when you got to disect them


 
Are you a serial killer by any chance?


----------



## FredBloggs (1 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> Are you a serial killer by any chance?


 
Its just a hobby .....honest!


----------



## Goggin (1 Aug 2008)

I know a great shop in Fishamble Street (Temple Bar) where I have had to make many a cricket run for my brothers reptiles. Its called Reptile Haven. I found a link below with some of their details. Ben is the owner and is a really good guy. You'll get very impartial advice about owning and looking after a frog (among many strange things!). The reason I say this is that I have seen him dissuade many potential "owners" by fully explaining whats required and the care required. Sorry if this sounds like an ad - its not, I have no ties other than being a loyal customer.

http://www.thebestof.ie/dublin-north/840/1/1/the_best_of.aspx


----------



## Alex (2 Aug 2008)

thank you to you all for getting back to me. i took a trip into dublin yesterday. i tried wackers on parnell street first. i then tried reptile haven in temple bar. i opted for a turtle in the end. i did see the frogs but i just fell in love with the turtle. they need quite a good bit of care mind. i thought you could put it in a small bowl with cold water. i got the kit which has everything. i saw some lovely yellow frogs but these are venomous. i wouldn't own a venomous animal.


----------

